
Using a badge to distinguish development and production environments - blasdel
http://blog.labnotes.org/2009/10/08/using-a-badge-to-distinguish-development-and-production-environments/
======
chaosmachine
Another tip: use a different colored favicon. Makes identifying browser tabs
much easier.

~~~
blasdel
ColorfulTabs in Firefox is great for getting that behavior universally --
different domains get their own hues.

------
blasdel
I've long been in the habit of using _NEON_ colors for backgrounds, shell
prompts, etc. as a reminder on divergent systems/logins.

~~~
jbert
When I used KDE, my ssh-to-production script used dcop to change the terminal
background colour. (KDE + dcop is great technology. External access to APIs
running in other processes. API discovery. Great stuff.)

Whilst gnome-terminal claims to speak dbus, I don't see any functionality
exposed which would allow this. Does anyone have any pointers to achieving the
same thing?

(Solutions which have occurred to me but which I find unsatisfying: run kterm
under gnome, have a launcher script open a new terminal with the desired
colour. I'm being picky, but my habits are such that I live in a small number
of terminals. I'd like those terminals to change state as I ssh around.)

------
jeff18
This is one of those cases where the title of the article really says it all.

